# 9mm +P / Pros and Cons...?



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

What are the pros and cons of 9mm +P for a carry load...?


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

On ballistic charts the higher velocity achieved results in more energy. Some people claim the additional speed aids in expansion, but I have also read opinions that claim it causes premature expansion. I personally subscribe to the argument that is aids expansion.

On the con side, it does create extra recoil and is harder on the firearm. The extra recoil is marginal in a 9mm in my opinion but I do notice it. I currently carry Gold Dot 124gr. +P. The bottom line for me is that they shoot well out of both of my carry guns and I am more confident carrying them loaded with +P. Just my opinion!


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Ditto on above. 124+p GD and DPX, after chronographing and wetpack testing bunch of non +p and +p loads, impressed me the most w/ velocity,accuracy, expansion, penetration & controlability. JMHO


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks like good info so far. One thing I'd mention is that there is no industry standard for +P pressure (or +P+). One Mfg's +P might be another's +P+. Also, NATO's 9mm is higher pressure than standard American 9mm. Most quality modern pistols will handle +P or +P+, at least in moderation. Best to check with your pistol Mfr to make sure, and of course your pistol to make sure it likes it.

Also to the cons, I'd add extra muzzle flash & noise.

I also use GD 124 +P when I carry a 9.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

+P and +P+ rounds

Pros:

Works great in submachine guns and carbines (MP5, UZI, MAC-10, CX4 Storm etc.)
Tangos can't hide inside cars, behind furniture, etc.
Great at making exit wounds in addition to entrance wounds.

Cons:

More recoil, more muzzle flip, more flash.
Will wear out your handgun with regular use
Bullets will also penetrate bystanders on the other side of the wall after exiting your target.
Ambitious DAs will use your choice of overpressure rounds to profile you as a reckless murderous mall ninja.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

I honestly can't tell that much difference in recoil or muzzle blast between +p GD and WWB.....course I carried snub nose 357 for years?


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

forestranger said:


> I honestly can't tell that much difference in recoil or muzzle blast between +p GD and WWB


Watch it from a different angle.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

OK. 

JS, you might want to check & see if any local LEOs still carry nines & find out what they carry?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

submoa said:


> +P and +P+ rounds
> 
> Ambitious DAs will use your choice of overpressure rounds to profile you as a reckless murderous mall ninja.


A good point. Even if the DA doesn't nail you, the perps family will sue and show how you assassinated their choir boy, with rounds in excess of normal bullets, as he broke into your house in search of a bible.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the replies... 

After spending a kazillion hours reading about +P and +P+ ammo from all over the internet I've decided to just carry "regular" rounds in my new P30. I just ordered a box of Remington 124gr Golden Sabers and a box of Speer 124gr Gold Dot.

When they come in I'll take a trip to the range to see which one does the best for me and my new H&K. :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have no issues with +P 9mm. It's not like _any_ 9mm round kicks hard, including +P and +P+. All are relatively easy to manage with proper technique.

As far as overpenetration, that may be so with solid bullets, but it is hardly a problem with most premium expanding bullets. Lots of LE agencies issue +P, and they would not do so if +P JHPs sailed through people with some kind of regularity.

As far as gun wear, I say big flippin' deal. If my Glock 9mm wears out in 150,000 rounds instead of 200,000, so what? I'll replace my cookie-cutter pistol with another one that looks just like it for a whole $500. Seems like a small price to pay if I want to shoot +P rounds.


----------



## Bluegrass Holsters (Mar 24, 2008)

My SD rounds are either HST or Corbon DPX....and I prefer the DPX when I can get it. No real problem shooting the +P in any of my nines including the subcompacts. This being said, I would not every advise the use of +P in anything of any real age...or unless you know first hand that the manufacturer states that the firearm can withstand the increased pressure.

Also, today's 9mm rounds are far superior to those of yesteryear. Shot placement is far more important than bullet mass....hits in the COM with 9mm will work better than a miss or winging with a .40 or .45 (and this being said from a guy who has all the above but prefers the 9mm for carry).


----------

